# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ماتت امي وانا على النت ........

## ام باسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

& هذا الموضوع يااخواني خلاني ابكي من قلبي والله ثم والله الذي لااله الا هو اني بكيت والله يرحم امهات المسلمين ويرحم المسلمين احيائهم وامواتهم &
&تفضلو بقرائة الموضوع&&ولاتنسونا من دعائكم&&



ماتت امي وانا على النت ........ 



اكتب بحبر وريدي وبقلم اهاتي لكل من يسمع اهاتي وونيني واشواقي...

انا شاب فارق اهله من زمن بعيد وبعد العودة لم اجد سوى ثراهم ..

وها انا ابحث وابحث وابحث ولاكن دون جدوى...


ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يرثي قلبي ويرحم اهاتي وحزني ...



يا يمه كل مـا فينـي ينادي لك أنـا ندمـان 
طلبتك قولي سامحتك وردي لوجهي بسماتي 
أنا ادري قلبك الطيب كسرته بصدمة النكران 
غلطت وغلطتي هذي تعيّـر كـل غلطاتـي 




نادتني بكل حنان ولطف.. تعال يا "فلان" تعال يا بني..
تعال
اترك عنك هذا الجهاز..
تعال
اريد ان اتسامر معك.. اشتقت لأحاديثك.. وليس عندي ما يؤنسني..
تجاهلتها وكأنني لست المُنَادى..
صحيح أنا "فلان"
ولكن ماذا تريد بي الآن!!


أنا مشغول بهذا الشرح الذي سأغنم من بعده الاجر العظيم!! نعم فهو في خدمة الغير!!
ولكن الشوق فيها انهضها.. تهادت حتى وصلت إلى "غرفتي"
وبنظره مثقله رفعت عيني من "شاشتي" والتفت نحوها..
وبكل "ثقل" مرحباً بكِ.. انظري هذا شرح اعده للناس (حتى تفهم اني مشغول)
ولكنها جلست تنظر لي.. نعم تنظر لفلذة كبدها كيف يسعى خلف الخير وهو بجواره!!
لحظات..


وإذا باب يُقفل.. التفت فإذا بها غادرة...
لا بأس سآتيها بعد دقايق.. اعيد لها ابتسامتها!!
واعود لعملي و "جهازي





فقدت الراحه من بعدك فقدت الطيبه والتحنان 
بدونك راحتـي غايـه بيدينك هذي راحاتـي 
أنا وَسِيدَ الشقا والهـم من بعدك غدينا اخوان 
يجيب همومي هالعالم ويرميهـا بمتاهـاتـي 




لحظات..
نعم ماهي إلا لحظات..
واتحرر من قيودي.. وانتقل للبحث عن "امي"
وجدتها..
نعم وجدتها.. ولكنه متعبه..
مريضه.. لم اتمالك نفسي..
دموعها تغطيها..
وحرارة جسدها مرتفعه..
لا.... لابد أن اذهب بها إلى "المشفى"
وبصورة سريعه.. إذا بها تحت ايدي "الاطباء"
هذا يقيس.. وتلك "تحقن" والباب موصد في وجهي.. بعد أن كان..
موصداً في وجهها
يأتي الطبيب:
الحاله حرجه..
إنها تعاني من ألأم شديد في قلبها..
يجب أن تبقى هنا!!
و" بِرّاً " مني قلت:
إذاً أبقى معها..
لا.... اتتني كـ"لطمة" آلمتني..
لا.. حالتها لا تسمح بأن يبقى معها احد..
سوى الاجهزة و"طاقمنا الطبي"
أستدير..
وكاهلي مثقلٌ بالهم..
واقف بجوار الباب..
أنا الان اريد ان ((اتسامر معك.. اشتقت لأحاديثك.. وليس عندي ما يؤنسني..))





صدقتي يوم قلتِ لـيت ِدِين اليوم بـس تنـدم 
رميتك فـي بداياتـ يروموني في نهاياتـي 
أنا من شالـك بإيـده رماكِ فـأسفل البركان 
نخيتينـي وطلبتينـي ولا حصّلتي نخواتـي 






بقيت في الانتظار..
اتذكر.. كم أنا احبها!!
مازال لدي الكثير لأخبرها به!!
نعم.. هي لا تعلم أني الان عضو شرف في موقع!!
ولا تعلم أني مشرف في آخر!!
هي لا تفهم كيف أن المحترف في "الحواسيب" هو شخص مهم!!
لم اشرح لها كيف أني علّمت اخوتي حتى يُشار لهم بالبنان!!
هي..
لا... بل أنا لم اخبرها..


لم اجلس معها.. ضاعت اوقاتي خلف الشاشات..
بكل برود.. قلت:
سأعوضها حالما "تتحسن" حالتها..
وعبثاً صدقت ما اردت !!
اغفو برهه..
واستيقظ على خطوات مسرعات..
التفت هنا وهناك..
إنهم يسرعون..
إلى أين...
لا
لا
إنهم يتجهون إلى غرفة "امي"
اترك خلفي "نعالي"
واسابق قدري.. لأصل وإذا بالغرفه مظلمه!!
والجميع يخرجون..
لا.. مالذي حصل!!
بكل هدوء.. يأتي ليصفعني صفعة أخرى.. اشد من التي قبلها..
{عظّم الله اجرك.. وغفر لها}
لا..
هل ماتت امي!!
كيف تموت وأنا لم اخبرها ما اريد!!
كيف..
اريد ان اضمها..
أن اخدمها..
أن "اسولف" معها..
اريد ان.. "اطبع" على جبينها قبلة حارة.. لا "يبّردها" سوى سيل الدمعات..
امي
امي
امي.. عودي لي





يا يمـه يالله ضمينـي ودفيني بها الاحضـان 
انا ادري فيكي مشتاقه وهمك بـس ملاقاتـي 
يا يمه حيـل ضمينـي أبي ارتاح أنـا تعبـان 
تعبت اهرب من اذنوبي ابيك آخـر مسافاتـي 
ابي اسمع منك اي كلمه لصوتك مسمعي ولهان 
ابي اسمع يمه بصوتي ابي اذكر فيه نشواتـي 
اشوفـك ساكتـه يُمّـه غفيتي وإلا أنا غلطـان 
غفيتي يا بعـد عمـري تعبتي مـن مواساتـي 
يا يمه طالبـك قومـي إذا لي في عيونك شان 
اشوف الموت بعيونـك عساها تخيب هقواتـي 



تعالوا يا بشـر شوفـواأنا محتـار انـا تلفـان 
أنا امي مدري وش فيهاأنا مـدري أنـا حاتـي 
شيلوا امي انـا ماتـت لالالا تـرى غلـطـان 
أنا امـي مـا تخلينـي على حزنـي ووناتـي 
أنا امـي قلبهـا طيـب ولايمكن تبكـي انسـان 
انا امـي مـا تبكينـي ولا تتمـنـى آهـاتـي 
يا يمه صح مـا متـي؟وصح الموت ما حـان؟ 
إذا مِتّـي أنـا بعـدك أبقضي ويـن ساعاتـي 
يا يمه قومي يـا يمـه وقولي الموت لا ما كان 
أنا جيتك وأنـا نـاوي اببـدأ فيـك جنـاتـي 


تركتينـي ومـتِّ لـيـه تركتيني وانـا غرقـان 
ولا "مسموح" يا وليـدي ولا تلعـنـك لعنـاتـي 
أنا الجاني وانا المجنـي وأنا المخطي وانا الندمان 
تركتينـي علـى نـارياعـذب فيـك زلاتــي 
ولاني مرضـيٍ ربـي ولاني تابـع الشيطـان 
انا بعدك ترى مـا بيـ نهايـاتـي و بدايـاتـي 
يا يمـه منتهـي جيتـك وكلّي مرتجـي غفـران 
وشفـت النـاس تلعنـي تحذرنـي مـن الآتـي 




لم اتمالك نفسي وانا استمع لهذا النشيد.. وافكر بمثل هذه القصص.. إلا أن اسبل الدمع على وجنتي..
وان انطرح بين يدي "امي" مقبلاً يديها وقدميها..
دمتي لي.. ودمت لكِ.. 
ألا تستحق امك ان تفزع الآن (حتى ولو طالت المسافه) وتطبع عليها قُبَلاً حاره!!


المــ منقول ــوضوع..

لسوف اعود ياامي

----------


## Princess

*من جد غاليتي ام بسوم*
*تفاعلت مع القصه وخشيت معها جو*
*واني اقرا الشعر تبعها ما قصرتي علي غصات ودموع*
*تسلمي يالغاليه* 
*وعساش عالقوه*
*وماننحرم من مواضيعش الحلوه*
*" وهل ينفع الندم بعد الرحيل والفراق... وبغربة الشعور هل سيداوينا حنين واشتياق.. وخلف جدران قلوبنا نخط سطورا تخلف في االحس اوراق.. ونحمل في اروحنا من الهموم مالا يطاق.. ولكن الصبر سيد مواقفنا والبسمة  مع شط الدموع رفيقة  مرافئنا فنحمل بالقلب الصفاء وخالص الدعاء"*
*ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## malaak

ما في كلمات تعبر ....... بعد الندم

شكرا ودمت بصحة لوالديك و لأولادك

----------


## ام باسم

> *من جد غاليتي ام بسوم*
> *تفاعلت مع القصه وخشيت معها جو*
> *واني اقرا الشعر تبعها ما قصرتي علي غصات ودموع*
> *تسلمي يالغاليه* 
> *وعساش عالقوه*
> *وماننحرم من مواضيعش الحلوه*
> *" وهل ينفع الندم بعد الرحيل والفراق... وبغربة الشعور هل سيداوينا حنين واشتياق.. وخلف جدران قلوبنا نخط سطورا تخلف في االحس اوراق.. ونحمل في اروحنا من الهموم مالا يطاق.. ولكن الصبر سيد مواقفنا والبسمة مع شط الدموع رفيقة مرافئنا فنحمل بالقلب الصفاء وخالص الدعاء"*
> *ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ام باسم

> ما في كلمات تعبر ....... بعد الندم
> 
> شكرا ودمت بصحة لوالديك و لأولادك

----------


## نور حياتي

الله يعطيك العافيه



لا عدمتك

----------


## اسير الهوى

ام باسم رحم الله والديك على الطرح بس ابغي اعرف كيف اتحملتي تنفلي لينا هذا الموضوع تراه مره حزين ويقطع القلب..
شكرا اختي..
ياسر...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلم يمناك اختي ام باسم على نقل هالقصه لنا

اعجبتني كثير وكان ودي  لو عنوانها مختلف حتى نحطها بقسم الشعر

  على العموم  مستقبلا ً إن شاء الله رح نحط بالشعر زاويه لقصه وقصيده

  وبعون الله لوحصل رح يتم نقلها .

  يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

----------


## النغم انيني

اي والله يقطع القلب

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكورة ام باسم على القصه المؤثرة
والله انها تقطع القلب
عسانا دوم نكون بارين بوالدين لان ساعة الندم
ماتنفع كلمه ياريت
الف شكر ليك وعساك على القوة
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكورة  أختي


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه



الصراحة قصة مؤثرة مرة







صمتـ الجروح ......

----------


## سامراء

مشكوووووووووووووووره ام باسم على الموضوع 
اعجبتني وااااااااايد مؤثرة وااااااااايد جعلتني ابكي

لا يوجد شئ بعد الندم والفراق وهل ستعود بالبكاء

اختكم سامراء

----------


## وعود

*مشكور الله يعطيك العافية القصة مؤثرة جدا* 
*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ام باسم

> الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> 
> 
> لا عدمتك

----------


## ام باسم

> ام باسم رحم الله والديك على الطرح بس ابغي اعرف كيف اتحملتي تنفلي لينا هذا الموضوع تراه مره حزين ويقطع القلب..
> شكرا اختي..
> ياسر...

----------


## ام باسم

> تسلم يمناك اختي ام باسم على نقل هالقصه لنا
> 
> اعجبتني كثير وكان ودي لو عنوانها مختلف حتى نحطها بقسم الشعر
> 
> على العموم مستقبلا ً إن شاء الله رح نحط بالشعر زاويه لقصه وقصيده
> 
> وبعون الله لوحصل رح يتم نقلها .
> 
> يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

----------


## ام باسم

> اي والله يقطع القلب

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكورة ام باسم على القصه المؤثرة
> والله انها تقطع القلب
> عسانا دوم نكون بارين بوالدين لان ساعة الندم
> ماتنفع كلمه ياريت
> الف شكر ليك وعساك على القوة
> دمعة الاحزان

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكورة أختي
> 
> 
> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
> 
> 
> 
> الصراحة قصة مؤثرة مرة
> 
> ...

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكوووووووووووووووره ام باسم على الموضوع 
> اعجبتني وااااااااايد مؤثرة وااااااااايد جعلتني ابكي
> 
> لا يوجد شئ بعد الندم والفراق وهل ستعود بالبكاء
> 
> اختكم سامراء

----------


## ام باسم

> *مشكور الله يعطيك العافية القصة مؤثرة جدا* 
> *الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## براءة روح

يسلموو حبيبتي ع القصه المؤثرة..

ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ....

لا عدمنا جديدكِ وحسن تواجدكِ ان اشاء الله ..

تــحــــــ براءة روح ــــياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

قصة تقطع القلب 

تسلمي ام باسم

والله يرحم والديك 

يعطيك ربي الف عافييه

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووووره خيتوو*
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف صحه وعافيه*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
اللهم ثبتهم على دينك
وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
اللـهم آميـن

----------


## ام باسم

> يسلموو حبيبتي ع القصه المؤثرة..
> 
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ....
> 
> لا عدمنا جديدكِ وحسن تواجدكِ ان اشاء الله ..
> 
> تــحــــــ براءة روح ــــياتي



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ام باسم

> قصة تقطع القلب 
> 
> تسلمي ام باسم
> 
> والله يرحم والديك 
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافييه



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ام باسم

> *مشكوووووره خيتوو*
> *يعطيك ربي الف الف الف صحه وعافيه*
> *مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## ام باسم

> اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر..
> اللهم ثبتهم على دينك
> وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
> و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
> واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ...
> اللـهم آميـن



الف شكر على كرم المرور والرد

----------


## الاء

شكرا

----------


## ام باسم

> شكرا



العفو غاليتي

----------


## بنت العواميه

فعلا مفجعه.. تدرين أم باسم أن وأني أقرأها جت أمي تراويني صورة على طول قمت لها وتركت الجهاز..
والله فديت أمي والتراب اللي تمشي عليه والله..

فعلا يكسر الخاطر.. لكن بعد ويش؟؟ الله يكون بعونه..
تسلمي أم باسم.. والله يرحم والديكِ عـ القصه..


تحياتيــ

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*مشكورة ام باسم على القصه المؤثرة
والله انها تقطع القلب
عسانا دوم نكون بارين بوالدين لان ساعة الندم
ماتنفع كلمه ياريت
الف شكر ليك وعساك على القوة*

----------


## همسات وله

*الله يعطيك العافيه خيتو امباسم* 
*القصه مؤثره* 
*تسلمين ويسلم عمرك* 
*مع تحياتي لك* 
*همسات وله*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

السلام عليكم
الله اعينج ام باسم والله اكون بعونج 
وصبرج على هل المحنه الصعبه 
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

لسلام عليكم 

قصة حزينة أبكتني والله كثيرا 

نتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يرضى عنا وأن يرضى عنا والدينا 

ويجعلنا بارين بهما ويطول لنا في أعمارهم يارب

----------


## MOONY

يسلمو اختي ام باسم القصه المؤثره تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

مشكور اختي والله يوفقك 

ويعطيكي الف عافيه على النقل الرائع

وتقبلي مروري اختكي عاشقةأحمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم..

----------


## شوق البحر

تسلمي خيتو ام باسم على الموضوع وصحيح محزن واي واي 

وفي انتظر مشركاتك الحلوه 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قصة جدا موثرة وتفاعلت اكثر يوم قريت الشعر 
تسلمي ام باسم

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشكووور أم باسم على القصه المؤثره

والله أنها مبكيه

تحياتي

----------


## نور الولايه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي الغاليه **ام باسم** 
  سلمت الايادي

----------


## ام باسم

يسلمووووووووو ع المرور والتواصل 
يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكورة   خيتو 
على القصة الحزينة والمؤثرة 
بارك المولى خطاكِ 
إن شاء الله نشوف جديدكِ 
تحياتي

----------

